# Dump Digging Weekend



## yaledigger (Oct 29, 2012)

Treasurehunt (Tom), his two sons, one of my buddies, his wife and Hemihampton (Leon) came up to my parts do do some digging.
 we had a great time digging, exploring, eating, drinking, playing ping pong and watching the football game.
 treasurehunt found some great local stuff and Leon searched all over for beer cans.
 here is a pic (i will add more later today)


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool pic


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 29, 2012)

dug up this spooky doll, found all the parts in one small area i was digging




 found this nice little broach


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 29, 2012)

here is one of my digging friends getting dirty


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 29, 2012)

here is one of Treasurehunts finds...a nice old decorative column piece


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2012)

I found a Vernors ACL & Later a Orange Crush ACL. Then while they were watching Football game I went back to a old dump I found 5 years earlier. 5 years earlier did not look like much & looked like 1960's household trash. BUT, After 5 years of Wondering what was in there & since I was nearby with time to kill I checked it out. Dug in & Started finding Port Huron Brewing co bottles, C Kern Brewing co bottles, All preprohibition & then some Cruel & Ott from Port Huron, Then some nice embossed meds, like a 2 large DR. W.B. Caldwells, Camberlains Colic Cholera & Diarrhea Remedy, O.F. Woodward, Wrights Instant Relief, Yahct Club Salad Dressing, Pinoleum (green bottle) & Oriental show you bottles & some others. Pics below. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2012)

Another Pic


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2012)

CRUSH in ground


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2012)

Dried up creek bed in background. Notice large med bottle in lower right. LEON.


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 29, 2012)

nice finds Leon.  glad you got a chance to find some stuff.
 sorry i didn't get to say goodbye, thanks for coming up.


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow i live in Michigan too and i know a 1890s to 1920s dump that looks axactly! like that and someone else digs it too and i thought that was it at first. LOL[]


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 29, 2012)

hunting262....coopersville, MI...is that north of Yale ?
 i have never heard of it.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  yaledigger
> 
> dug up this spooky doll, found all the parts in one small area i was digging


 
 Hey Bud,

 This dollis looking kinda Cambell Kidish to me. Cool find. Is it bisque?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2012)

> This dollis looking kinda Cambell Kidish to me. Cool find. Is it bisque?


 

 I think you got that one right Surf....nice group dig, Leon and Yale....thanks for sharing it here.[]


----------



## yaledigger (Oct 30, 2012)

surfaceone...it is all bisque.  the head was off when i found it.

 joethecrow....it really was a great time.  i don't get many visitors up here, so it was nice digging with someone
 else other than MI !


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 30, 2012)

Just wondering, is that crush bottle blue?  Nice finds...[]


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a rare green one...   
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VERY-RARE-GREEN-ORANGE-CRUSH-SODA-BOTTLE-PATD-1920-/400328260621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d356c7c0d&nma=true&si=o9YLzqpCTx8FdeOnTV7WEj9zex0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: 2find4me
> 
> Just wondering, is that crush bottle blue? Nice finds...[]


 

 NO, Just brown, sunlight reflecting off of it may give a false blue tint.  LEON.


----------

